# Our Hamster :(



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

*Sadness *

Our hamster, in the last three hours, had a stroke, became paralyzed, and died.  I am so confused. He was fine when I saw him this morning and he has the best of the best! I special order his food because no one carries good hamster food and he has a big cage with a proper size 12 inch wheel for a syrian hamster! We are all shocked here. I'm so confused :sad: It happened very quickly and he was fine up until. He was from a petstore (I know shame on me but at the time I couldn't locate any other options for hamsters), so I'm sure he could have bad genetics or any number of predispositions. He was just supposed to be very young so I don't believe it. I'm sitting here staring at an empty tank like :shock:


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry!  How awful!


----------



## jlindsey428 (Sep 23, 2013)

i'm so sorry!    thinking about you!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little guy! I'm so sorry!


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

We were expecting to get a second one in the next week, but I'm so sad I almost don't want to get him anymore


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your hammy.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh no, how sad! I'm so sorry!


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

that's terrible about a week ago my hamster died.His name was rocket he had four tumors. After he passed away my parents finally let me get a hedgehog. I still miss him very much. So i know how you feel i gave my hamster a nice funeral and that seemed to help im so sorry. 

R.I.P. rocket and the
Syrian hamster poor little guys again i am very sorry for your loss
also sorry i would have put his name but i don't know it.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

We had another lined up at a breeder so we could have two as we enjoy them but now we will still just have one  things will get better with time we know but for now it's gloomy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Awh, 

Pet Stores aren't really healthy and clean places. They carry germs. I have heard so many times that Pet Stores put males and females together (Brother and Sister) and some people, when they buy them, they give birth to their brother or dads babies!! Veryyy sad! I would never want to buy a pet from them.  It's more like a rescue. 
I am soooo sorry for your little hamster! He seems like he had a fantastic life! Hope all is well,
Katie


----------

